# Spoiled eggs?



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

I scrambled some eggs for my chickens quite a few days ago and then forgot them on the counter. Can I still give them to my chickens? They love scrambled eggs and I made a lot so don’t want to waste them if possible.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I would take a magnifying glass and have a look for mould and I would sniff them. If they lookand smell ok, I would still give them. 
If it was summer or a very warm house I probably wouldn’t.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

They should be fine....unless your chickens are divas (or show chickens). Considering what I have seen chickens eat and eat from, these eggs should be fine.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 2, 2021)

We routinely put day old leftovers in the "chicken bucket". Our chickens also have access to the compost pile with all manner of old stuff in there. Never had an issues.


----------

